# plans for a diy stable??



## hopppydi (15 May 2008)

I am very lucky to have a very practical boyfriend who has loads of talent when it comes to making things in wood!! + he works at a wood yard so can get wood free or very cheap. I am looking for plans or instructions/dimensions etc which would give him a rough idea how to make stables for my pony and horse..any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## richjpeckham (15 May 2008)

We built some of our own, very satisfying and yo can have the door where you ike! LOL

Are you getting planning permission?


----------



## hopppydi (15 May 2008)

Hi,
looked into planning and its not needed where they are going to be as it is in the curtilege of my property + no neighbours for about a mile!!


----------



## richjpeckham (15 May 2008)

Mmmm, did your local planning office tell you this, if so get it in writing, you don't want to have to tear it down if a retrospective application has to be put in and gets rejected!  Either that or make it a mobile stable (on skids) just has to be moveable in case the PO sniffs around.

Standard stable dimensions: 12' x 12' x 9' high at the highest part of the roof. 3' stable door works well.  You can put tapaulin and rubber matting inside, or large scalpings (rollered flat).  Many people used shiplap cladding, I used cedar board, nicer more rustic finish and stronger.  Minimun 15mm thick kickboards inside to line the walls ( 4' x 8' sheets brazillian ply put in up to 4').  Solid construction and around 12 corrugated sheets for the roof.

Good luck!


----------



## hopppydi (15 May 2008)

I have double checked about planning and have been assured that in my case i dont need it. The house is a old farmhouse with lots of room etc and no near neighbours.. this is a extract from lincolnshire planning website which may be useful for other people...
Do not usually need planning permission provided that:
 It is incidental to the enjoyment of the dwelling
 It does not involve satellite antenna
 It is no nearer to the highway than original dwelling or 20m whichever is nearer
 It is not within 5m of dwelling if over 10m³ (otherwise counts as extension to dwelling)
 It is no more than 4m high (pitched roof) or 3m high (flat roof)
 It does not, together with extensions etc. cover more than 50% of garden
 It is less than 10m³ if in conservation area or within curtilage of listed building


----------



## richjpeckham (15 May 2008)

Excellent, your local authority is a bit more relaxed than mine - sunny Dorset!
Good luck and happy builing.


----------



## hopppydi (15 May 2008)

Thanks alot..me thinks there may be lots of tutting and shaking of heads in the next few months but im sure it will look marvellous in the end


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (15 May 2008)

I don't know whereabouts in Lincs you are but my OH built my complete yard for me and I would be happy for you to come and have a look for some ideas if you like.


----------



## ktg (26 May 2008)

hi just came accross this thread placed a while ago that you answered and i am also hoping to get my other half to build me some stables have you got any pics off what you built and where abouts in dorset are you cheers kate  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 <font color="red">  </font>


----------

